# Rear Slide Adjustment?



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Took my Mom camping this weekend and she ended up sleeping on the couch - she SWORE it felt like she was sleeping downhill in the rear slide of my 250RS. Told her she was loco, and then sat a level on the rear slide support bar before I pulled out today. Sure as sure, it's leaning slightly down. Do the bars adjust? One other thing I noticed is that when I put the right rear support bar on (before the slide is out), the top attachment point pulls away from the trailer - need to look again to see if it's just a bolt that needs tightening or more. The left side is tight. I couldn't see any adjustment on the bars though that would raise them to make the rear slide more level. Is it supposed to be that way? Thoughts?

Oh,and don't tell Mom.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

sptddog said:


> Took my Mom camping this weekend and she ended up sleeping on the couch - she SWORE it felt like she was sleeping downhill in the rear slide of my 250RS. Told her she was loco, and then sat a level on the rear slide support bar before I pulled out today. Sure as sure, it's leaning slightly down. Do the bars adjust? One other thing I noticed is that when I put the right rear support bar on (before the slide is out), the top attachment point pulls away from the trailer - need to look again to see if it's just a bolt that needs tightening or more. The left side is tight. I couldn't see any adjustment on the bars though that would raise them to make the rear slide more level. Is it supposed to be that way? Thoughts?
> 
> Oh,and don't tell Mom.


The rear slide is supposed to have a slight angle away or down from the trailer to keep water running away from the trailer.
You can adjust the support rails using the treaded hook that attaches to the bumper.
The first thing you need to do is stop that bracket from pulling off the trailer. Many threads here on that issue.
crunchman


----------



## chuck&gail (Mar 8, 2010)

Ours has an electric slide, but in fact slopes slightly rearwards as you describe. You will like that feature the first time you are in a hard rainstorm I think.


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Also, the bars are actually marked for right and left sides. My right side bar has an R stamped on one end.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

sptddog said:


> Took my Mom camping this weekend and she ended up sleeping on the couch - she SWORE it felt like she was sleeping downhill in the rear slide of my 250RS. Told her she was loco, and then sat a level on the rear slide support bar before I pulled out today. Sure as sure, it's leaning slightly down. Do the bars adjust? One other thing I noticed is that when I put the right rear support bar on (before the slide is out), the top attachment point pulls away from the trailer - need to look again to see if it's just a bolt that needs tightening or more. The left side is tight. I couldn't see any adjustment on the bars though that would raise them to make the rear slide more level. Is it supposed to be that way? Thoughts?
> 
> Oh,and don't tell Mom.


Did you also check your level from front to back? I've also experienced the same as you and adjusted the rear slide rails level. Personally, when we level we allow the level to be a bit down in the front - so we don't feel like we are sleeping downhill. We check our front to back level by putting the level in both doorways.


----------

